# No Manual No hydraulics



## Dave on Tractor Fourm (Nov 13, 2018)

My friend has a Kubota bx2230 tractor and no manual. We can't figure out how to set the machine so we have hydraulic pressure ( I can't ). there is nothing on line that I could find. At first starting it was the problem. She had another friend working on it and he didn't tighten the cables on the battery. What else he did I don't know. I had her ask if he drained the hydraulic fluid and he said no. When I finally got it to turn over there was a spurt of black oil ( goo ) spitting out of the exhaust pipe, but then the engine settled down and seems to be running fine. Where the oil came from is a mystery to me. I mention this as it may matter. Upon starting I tried to move the front loader and the 3 point but nothing happened. Without the manual I don't know how the system needs to be set and just setting it to start requires a collage degree. There is a shift lever on the front loader control that is stuck in the wrong place. I was hoping that it would move with the engine running and the system under pressure. I don't know if that would affect the 3 point.
I would have to take the tractor apart to discover how it works and I'm avoiding that, so I'm hoping someone can tell me where all the levers and peddles need to be set ( you just need to move the "lamepin" here to fix the problem ). Anyway, HELP! Dave


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

If you have a stuck loader valve that is passing all the hydraulic pressure to the sump, and depending on the valve type you may have no pressure to the three point. 

But, under the front of the seat is a valve. That valve turns left and right. Fully toward your left leg locks the three point (counterclockwise as you are above the valve facing forward). Turn it clockwise toward your right leg and see if that allows the three point to function.

Do get the manual. These are not lawnmowers that can be operated safely by flying from the seat of your pants. Many dealers have the operator's manuals readily available.

The repair manual, which you should also have, is available from Kubota's website for free. Just follow the menu selections.


----------



## Dave on Tractor Fourm (Nov 13, 2018)

I was unable to find the repair manual when I looked for it that was my thought, but it wasn't there that I could find and your site doesn't seem to have it as well. My friend didn't want me to turn the valve. I'll tell her I have it on good authority now. I'll take another iook for the book. Thanks, Dave


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

https://www.messicks.com/part/97897-13090/bx1830-bx2230-shop-manual 

One of the least expensive.


----------



## rhino (Jan 9, 2017)

Is there oil in transmission? If its full, does it look like oil or is it milky looking? If it is milky do you live ware its below freezing? You may have to harm the tractor up with a heater or get inside a harm garage to be able to drain all the oil out and replace with good oil. Does the tractor steer and move back and forward? Can you move the loader joy stick? Did you check the quick couplers to the loader valve and make sure they are all together?


----------



## Dave on Tractor Fourm (Nov 13, 2018)

I will recheck the oil. I'm in California so freezing is not a problem. Is the transmission oil what powers the loader? Because I can't raise the loader or the 3 point implement I can't move the tractor. It seems to want to move. The joy stick moves, nothing happens. I will check the quick couplers. I have looked a every YouTube I could find and not one refers to the shifter on top of the joy stick housing. I found a site that lets you read manuals on line and I've come to realize I need to be reading the owner's manual. Of course the one I read didn't mention the shifter. When I go out there I will take a picture and post it.


----------

